# Quad or ATV recommendation?



## Trickle (Feb 14, 2013)

All,

I've never bought an ATV before.  I'd love to have one with a winch and tow wagon for pilling and gatering trees and wood.  What are good things to look for and what to avoid?

Thanks,
Trickle


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had a Honda Rubicon 500 4x4 (loved it) and still currently have a Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4  and a Honda 400EX (with 440 kit, hot cam, exhaust, etc). 

Most 4x4's over 400cc's will get the job done. One nice feature on the newer models, is the selection of 2WD or 4WD. 

But my 400 Big Bear skids out some pretty nice sized trees/logs.

Any particular models you looking at? Any manufacturer that you have a preference over? I have always loved Hondas.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 15, 2013)

I like being able to select 2 or 4 wheel drive on my Yamaha 400 Kodiak, Automatic, Low & high range, Disc brakes.

Look at the towing setup. Some have just a ball, some have 2" receiver.
Wish mine had the receiver, would get or make a log skid attachment.

Lots of new features since I bought in 01. 
All of them are pretty good. I like Yamaha.
Go kick the tires at a Yamaha & Honda shop.
Then look online & at the brochures at all the sizes & options.


----------



## lukem (Feb 15, 2013)

For a capable wood getter, these will be your minimum requirements:

4x4.  Select-able is nice feature because the steering tends to be quite a bit "lighter" when you aren't in 4x4 and you don't need 4x4 all the time...just in the slick stuff or when pulling something really heavy.

400cc +.  Don't be fooled....you don't *need* 700cc to get a cart load of wood out of the bush.  My FIL has a 350 Honda Rancher that has more than enough grunt.

Hi/Low range.  Low range gives you some extra granny gears for hauling the heavy stuff.

A good set of aftermarket tires.  The stock tires they put on ATVs, for the most part, suck.  They don't get great traction and are puncture prone which is really important in the woods.  You can add these later.

Other than that, it comes down to brand preference.  I'm a Honda guy but, in all reality, the major brands all make a pretty good machine.  I have a Honda Rubicon 500.  I bought it used.  It was 6 years old and had under 500 miles on it.  I paid about $4K for it.  Other than the price being right, it had all the features I listed above.  The other thing I like about it is that it has a hydrostatic transmission that was meant for towing and hauling.  It will go anywhere I'm brave enough to point it and will haul out 1,000 lbs of wood without breaking a sweat.  It is slow compared to a lot of newer bikes, but makes a ton of torque so it feels pretty snappy.  Enough about that.

If I wasn't riding a Honda I'd probably be on a Yamaha, Polaris would be my last choice (not counting the crap they make in China).

If you are looking to be used, that's a tough market and you really have to be careful.  There are a lot of good deals to be had.  Some have been lightly ridden for hunting a couple times a year...but for every one of those there are probably 2 that have been in a mud hole every weekend...rode hard and put away wet.   Buying new is good because you know exactly what you are getting, but now you're talking big $.

A winch is an easy aftermarket install and if buying new a lot of dealers will install one for less than list price.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 15, 2013)

Good info from Lukem.  The world of 4x4 quads has taken big leaps in the past ten or so years so it comes down to personal preference.  They all have their own little features and so fourth and if maintained should last.  Up side is this is a good time to be shopping because the dealers are running the old stock out to make room for new.  I bough my 550 Griz(Yamy) at this time of year. It was the floor model and had 20 or so miles on it.  Work with the dealer as they will likely throw in plow/winch/cover, etc.. to sweetn' the deal. 

 - Honda is known for durability but lack comfort - not a big issue for a work bike and really only come into play if you are riding all day and trying to keep up with the pack.  Kind of a riding fatigue thing
 - Polaris is know for comfort but lacks durability - there is a trade off for smooth ride(see above)
 - Yamaha is supose to be the best of both worlds but I do not have enough experience to verify this. 

All that is just industry research - all quality brands will have a machine that will satisfy your needs - you just have to narrow down what you want the machine to do.  Do your homework outside the dealership.  Each dealer has their preference and will steer you accordingly. 

EFI is a nice feature and all the big names offer it.  An EFI machine will cost more on the front end but eliminates carb issues and I am really happy with it.  Other opinions may vary for many reasons but I am happy with mine. 

There are tons of aftermarket parts for all of them and if you have access to a welder it is rather simple to fab up a hitch receiver and build all kinds of attachements for it.  If you build or buy a receiver make sure it attaches to the frame in 3 or more points and is not just bolted on to some flimsy piece of steel on the rear of your bike.  With a lot of the factory hitch points they are poorly attached and, although the bike can handle the tow weight, the hitch can pull right off.  I have lots of pics of my reciever and attachments I built for home owner logging if you want to see them after you buy. 

Depending on your price point don't count out a side-by-side - they are sweet and can get into almost all  the places my quad can. 

I love my Yamy and it replaced an 26yr old well used Yamy that never had a major repair - ever.


----------



## CaperCat (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Trickle,
The Polaris 550 X2 is my choice.  It has a bed in the back that can convert to another seat.  The suspension is heavy duty and can handle carts and cargo.  It has a 1 1/2" receiver in the back.  The motor is fuel injected.  The transmission has high /low setting.  You can easily switch from 2 wheel to 4 wheel and it also has a turf setting and active descent control.

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/atv-quad/2-up/sportsman-x2-550-indy-red/features

I bought mine one year used with less than 50 miles on it for $6600.  Call the guys at Motor Sports Super Store in Hamilton, Alabama.  It's worth the drive. 

Steve


----------



## lukem (Feb 15, 2013)

I test drove a Can-Am outlander 1000.  It was scary fast for a utility ATV.  A lot of fun, but too much for the ATV novice IMO.


----------



## kingquad (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a Suzuki Kingquad 750 and I love it.  I have lots of friends that ride too.  They mostly ride Suzuki and Polaris.  No problems with either.  All the main brands are nice.  I've ridden the Can Am 1000 too.  "Scary fast" is a nice description, but it's completely unnecessary.  I got a friend that bought a sub 500cc for his wife and he regrets it.  To me, 500 is the cut off.  I won't own anything lower.

Items to buy immediately-
PPE
Brush guards for your hands
Winch
Skid Plates

Pay cash.  You can get well under MSRP.  Demand discounts for all additional items purchased(I got mine at half price).


----------



## lukem (Feb 15, 2013)

The "comfy" ride on the IRS bikes makes them feel not as "solid" to me. Feels like the are going to tip over when going on a side hill....my SRA bike feels (and rides ) like a mountain goat. Actually the ride is pretty not bad.

Something else to keep in mind.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the Yamaha Grizzly 700. More than enough power and traction is not a problem even with the tires that come on it. As for the winch, ours is used mainly for snow plowing. We rarely use the winch for pulling anything. I think they are over-rated for that. In addition, when you read up on the winches, most want you to use them only a few minutes to a time and then let them cool. We've heard of many burning up the winches and this usually turns out to be why they go bad. If I have to pull a tree, I'd much rather wrap a chain around it and pull.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice trailer Dennis - I want one. 

I upgraded my winch to a warn 2500 when I bought the bike from the 2000lb whatever brand that was going to come with it.  I have only used it a couple times one was a self-recovery life saver and the other was towing telephone poles across the drainage ditch/creek out back building my bridge - priceless!!

Mostly it is there for those "just in case" situations and plowing.  The plow has not been on the bike since I bought it so that is moot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Bob. I got that from Cabela too. My winch I think is 3,000 but would have to look to be sure. Warn. For sure I wish I had remote control on it for winding up the cable but I don't.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine may be 3000 too?? I will need to look if I think of it.  A remote would be a great feature when winding in the cable and much safer when there is a lot of strain on the system - wish I had one.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 15, 2013)

I know the op asked about quads. But I have a kawasaki mule 610. It's about the same size as a quad and will go pretty much anywhere. The bed holds a fair amount of wood -- about the same as most carts. It's been great for around the yard and firewood duty. Easy to throw your tools in the back and go.


----------



## Machria (Feb 25, 2013)

I recently looked at some atv's and quads for wood hauling, and quickly diverted and got a garden tractor instead.  The used atv's and quads were all ridiculously priced $5k and up, and half of them were not running.  Then I herd the stories of parts costing a foretunate for them.  Then when I went to a local dealer, and found they were priced around most small cars!   And worse, they look more complicated to maintain and work on than modern cars.

So, I saw the thread on hear about tractors, and checked around and quickly found a old Wheelhorse tractor that drives and pulls like a tank.  It was $600, and is as simple as can be, so there is no worry about parts and maintenance.

Having said all that, if I had a fat enough wallet to get an atv's without having to hesitate about it, I would do so!  Always wanted one of those...


----------



## kenskip1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I may as well dive in.I just purchased a 2013 Polaris 400 Sportsman 4X4. It has a high and low range, IRS.And yes it does ride good however,it has grease fittings on the rear and the front.About 12 in all.This machine is built. It is the HO that is actually a 450 CC engine.The quality of this thing is first rate.The welds on the frame are flawless.How do I know this? My neighbor is a welder.It has 2x4 and 4x4 with differential lock.In low range it will pull. How much is the question.It is still getting broken in.My $$ is on the Polaris line, Ken


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 25, 2013)

Great Trickle. Now your thread has me wanting an ATV again. Many years ago I won, that is right, won an ATV in a raffle of all things. I paid 2 or 3 dollars a ticket for a couple of tickets and ended up winning a Yamaha Grizzly! It had a bigfoot package on it and everything. What a beast. That was a long time ago. Probably around 2000, lets see, about 13 years ago. Man you guys are getting old.   Anywho, I enjoyed it for about 4 or 5 months, but I was in a tough financial position at the time and had to sell it to pay some bills off.  

I was going to get another one recently but I knew a tractor would do so much more when it came to heavier work. So I could justify getting a tractor/loader/backhoe because it would move snow, wood, and lots of other materials, dig stumps, ditches, rocks, etc.,etc.

But now I want an ATV as well.  My wife would ........................   Nevermind. That ain't happening. 

Good bye! And good luck on your decision Trickle. Good bye. And thanks again.  Bye.


----------



## Machria (Feb 26, 2013)

kenskip1 said:


> Well I may as well dive in.I just purchased a 2013 Polaris 400 Sportsman 4X4. It has a high and low range, IRS.And yes it does ride good however,it has grease fittings on the rear and the front.About 12 in all.This machine is built. It is the HO that is actually a 450 CC engine.The quality of this thing is first rate.The welds on the frame are flawless.How do I know this? My neighbor is a welder.It has 2x4 and 4x4 with differential lock.In low range it will pull. How much is the question.It is still getting broken in.My $$ is on the Polaris line, Ken


 
Can I ask how much that beast ran ya?


----------



## lukem (Feb 26, 2013)

ATVs are expensive for sure.  If it's only job was a wood getter, I probably would have gone the tractor route as well.  But I use mine for a lot of other things.  They are legal to ride on the roads in my county too.


----------



## Machria (Feb 26, 2013)

lukem said:


> ATVs are expensive for sure. If it's only job was a wood getter, I probably would have gone the tractor route as well. But I use mine for a lot of other things. They are legal to ride on the roads in my county too.


 
What I don't get is, I see these guys on TV in swamps, in backwoods Alaska.....    trying to survive, burning wood cause they have no heat, no electric, no water..., and no income..... but yet they have 2 or 3 brand new quad ATV's!   Where did they get the $30 or $40k for these??


----------



## lukem (Feb 26, 2013)

Machria said:


> What I don't get is, I see these guys on TV in swamps, in backwoods Alaska.....    trying to survive, burning wood cause they have no heat, no electric, no water..., and no income..... but yet they have 2 or 3 brand new quad ATV's!   Where did they get the $30 or $40k for these??




Probably part of their compensation. A new quad is like a new Porsche for us country folk.


----------



## Machria (Feb 26, 2013)

Would somebody please "compensate" me with one?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2013)

The used market has quite a few good deals. You just have to strike while the iron is hot!

I picked up my Big Bear 400 4x4 for $1,300 with a 60" plow and an extra set of tires. It will skid out a nice size log (10'-15') without worry...

I just sold my 00 400EX this weekend (bought it new July 99) for $2,000... I'm gonna miss it. Lots of good times had on it. Fully rebuilt a lil over 5 yrw ago w/ 440 kit and numerous other performance upgrades (450R front shocks).  Time to let someone else have there turn 

If you have the cash and your checking CL daily, sooner or later your gonna get lucky. 

Click to enlarge


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 26, 2013)

I found this 1 owner gem for $500


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I found this 1 owner gem for $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be my Buddies Ol "Zuke" (as he called it).  

The Quadsport 230. Big enough to have fun on. To little to contend


----------



## hiker88 (Feb 27, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I found this 1 owner gem for $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man,  I remember when those came out; must have been around '85 I think.  All of us 3 wheeler guys scoffed at them.  I had a buddy with the 250 Quad Racer and that really changed our opinions though.  The 230 was a fun machine; pretty torquey if I remember.  Have fun with it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2013)

Random thoughts . . .

Not much more to add to what Lukem said . . . I find we tend to agree with each other when it comes to quads, features, etc. But I will reiterate . . .

Selectable 2WD/4WD: It's a nice feature. Technically you could haul out wood with either a 2WD machine or a full time 4WD machine, but it's nice to have the selectable drive as it makes steering a bit easier with a 4WD machine . ..  especially if you end up using it for some trail riding. Also don't get hung up on the "true" 4WD hype . . . for most folks who are not serious mud boggers most any 4WD system will work regardless of whether it is true locking 4WD or not.

Low Range: This is important . . . whether it has a selectable low range setting such as Polaris ATVs or a granny gear like a Honda . . . having some low end power is far, far more important than the size of the engine, the bells and whistles and other features when it comes to hauling out wood.

Tires: The stock tires will get you by . . . but this is one of your first upgrades that you will want to make. Some manufacturers are getting better with providing stock tires that have a few more plys, but many still are coming through with tires that are only a couple of plys thick . . . and you will get better traction with after market tires.

Winch: I haven't had a winch for a very long time . . . and honestly I never miss it . . . until I'm out on a ride and get stuck (usually from my own doing . . . in which case I am happy to be with someone who has a winch.) For self rescue a winch is nice . . . but for hauling out wood it would be easier to use a rope or good chain.

Engine size: Anything over 350 cc will work . . . better yet is something in the 450-600 cc range . . . if you have the money and want to go with the biggest and baddest ATV you can go bigger . . . but honestly it's not often required. Nothing wrong with more power . . . it's just not always or often needed.

Ride: This is a personal preference and may depend on what machine you start out riding. I started out with an old Honda TRX300 which had a lower center of gravity compared to many ATVs . . . and my Honda Foreman today still has a lower center of gravity ride . . . with the solid axle in the rear (vs. independent rear suspension) it sits lower than many comparable machines and feels more stable to me . . . the trade off however is without the IRS it is not as plushy a ride as some quads and generally it doesn't have the higher ground clearance of some ATVs . . . that said . . . generally an inch or so difference does not make that much of a difference. That said . . . a person who has started out on a Polaris which sits up higher gets used to the ride and height and they feel perfectly fine.

Brakes: My Foreman has drum brakes . . . they stink. I am constantly having to adjust them . . . I really do prefer disc brakes.

Independent Rear Suspension vs. Solid Axle: There are pros and cons to both of these. I like the solid axle in the rear for work . . . but when I'm out trail riding I really, really wish I had the IRS for the more comfortable ride. Truth is . . . either will work.

Automatic vs. semi-automatic: There are a few choices here. Some ATVs are pretty much fully automatic like Polaris and Yamaha and a few Honda models -- you put it in gear, use the thumb throttle and away you go. Some ATVs are semi-automatic where you use either a foot shifter or thumb shifter to manually move up or down through the gears (no clutch is necessary) and it is pretty easy to use with just a bit of practice . . . but it is much easier for the novice to learn on a full automatic ATV.

Clutch vs. direct drive vs. hydrostatic transmission: Some folks will bad mouth clutch driven ATVs as they say the belt can slip in water and wear and get smoked under heavy loads . . . which is true . . . and I have seen these things happen on more than one occasion . . . but it's not an every day occurence. I would guess direct drive and hydrostatics are a little more reliable . . . but I would not let the drive system be a deciding factor.

Doo-dads and whistles: Some things are important -- having a receiver hitch of some sort (sport quads and even some utility quads may not have a receiver hitch in the rear believe it or not) is nice . . . having a good rack system to mount a second seat, storage box, etc. is good . . . but don't get caught up in the brochures and hype where one manufacturer brags about this feature or that . . . some of it is just personal preference and selling points.

Take our advice with a grain of salt . . . just like buying a woodstove . . . we made our purchase and very few of us will say that our purchase -- whether it be a woodstove or ATV -- was a bad choice. Instead we tend to find favor with the stove or ATV we currently own. I like Honda ATVs . . . I find them quite reliable, but not as fast or feature-rich as other manufacturers. In particular I like the Foreman and Rubicon for utility work, but if I was going to get a new ATV today I would be tempted to go with the Rincon as I am ready to move up to some more power and speed . . . although truth be told it is not one of the faster or more powerful ATVs available. By day's end . . . you have to be happy with what works for you. At one time I was a die-hard Honda owner . . . and I still love 'em . . . just for the reliability . . . but the truth is all ATVS eventually will break, a lot depends on how you ride and maintain the machine and most manufacturers have stepped up and are more reliable than they used to be.

The one ATV brand to avoid . . . any Chinese brand. The price looks good, but like many Chinese clones you get what you pay for . . . sometimes parts are hard to find, sometimes they just simply will break down more often.

Final thought . . . getting an ATV just for hauling out wood may not make a lot of sense. However, for me the ATV is a multi use tool . . . I use it for hauling firewood, carting around leaves and brush in the yard, snow plowing, hauling gravel . . . and of course for trail riding once in a blue moon. It's nice to have a tool that is also a toy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot . . . buying new is nice with a warranty and you don't get any surprises . . . but it comes at a cost.

Buying used can net you a good deal . . . or a lemon. Remember, a bit of Armor All and plastic wax along with a steam cleaning can make a tired and beat up ATV look pretty good. It pays to look around for a bit . . . check out the owner (older folks, hunters, etc. who are only occasional riders are often good bets) . . . and if a deal seems too good to be true . . . it may just be that . . . too good to be true. Timing is also important. Around here come Spring time there will be lots of ATVs for sale . . . but the price is high . . . vs. in the Winter when the snow is on the ground . . . at that time some folks are looking to sell their ATVS for a new sled . . . and in the Spring they're looking at selling their sled for an ATV.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 27, 2013)

One thing that hasnt been covered: the difference between 2 stroke and 4 stroke machines. If your looking at new, this really doesnt matter since I think they are all 4 stroke now. I have a 2000 polaris xplorer 250 4x4 I picked up for $900 off CL. Its a 250cc 2 stroke that has the power of a 500cc 4 stroke machine but uses twice the gas to make that power. Its nothing fancy but it has Hi and lo range, selectable 4wd, and most importantly in my eyes, a *backup pull start handle*. Nothing worse than a dead battery ruining your weekend. The garden tractor hasnt been started since I got this thing and man does it sure increase production as far as getting stuff out of the woods. The cart I use is the largest one TSC sells ($200) and worth every penny compared to the smaller one they sell. It has much better wheels tires, and larger axle too if I remember correctly.


----------



## lukem (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you'd have to look hard to find a 2 stroke....they are probably all ragged out by now.  Remember the Banshee.

My quad has a pull start and so does my dads polaris sportsman.  I think it is pretty common...just hidden under the plastics.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Honda Foreman and it has been great considering all of the work I have done with it. My property is swamp like and an ATV is the only way to go. It can go through the wet spots without making huge ruts. If I ever get a new one ( which I doubt I will) I want power steering.


----------



## Machria (Feb 27, 2013)

Knowing little to NOTHING about ATV/quads, when I checked them out (VERY briefly) recently, I was surprised by three things:

1.  Very few of them are 4x4's.  Most a 2wd.  I thought they were all 4wd, but apparently most of them are 2wd and still called "Quads".   I thought they were "Quads" because of the 4wd.

2.  I'm suprised at how few of the "cart type" ATV's there are.  What are these called?   The kind that just had a front seat, and the entire rear is a small flatbed.  Most of the ATV/quads I see are the one seater type with what seems to me to be alot of wasted space in the back, instead of making it a flatbed for "Stuff".

3.  The new ones in the store while also being EXPENSIVE, are HUGE.  I have a Mini Cooper I drive, and there were ATV's in the shop bigger than my Mini.   They also seemed to be more complicated/technical, and difficult to work on.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

Machria said:


> Knowing little to NOTHING about ATV/quads, when I checked them out (VERY briefly) recently, I was surprised by three things:
> 
> 1. Very few of them are 4x4's. Most a 2wd. I thought they were all 4wd, but apparently most of them are 2wd and still called "Quads". I thought they were "Quads" because of the 4wd.


 
Then you must have been in a "sport ATV" type dealership.  The vast majority of 400cc+ Utility ATV's are 4x4. 



> 2. I'm suprised at how few of the "cart type" ATV's there are. What are these called? The kind that just had a front seat, and the entire rear is a small flatbed. Most of the ATV/quads I see are the one seater type with what seems to me to be alot of wasted space in the back, instead of making it a flatbed for "Stuff".


 
Because those are called side by sides or UTV's.  There were a couple ATV's that had a small bed on the back. The John Deere Buck series was one that sticks in my mind.



> 3. The new ones in the store while also being EXPENSIVE, are HUGE. I have a Mini Cooper I drive, and there were ATV's in the shop bigger than my Mini. They also seemed to be more complicated/technical, and difficult to work on.


 
ATV's aren't a lot of fun to work on compared to garden tractors for sure. 




lukem said:


> I think you'd have to look hard to find a 2 stroke....they are probably all ragged out by now. Remember the Banshee.


There are quite a few Polaris 4x4's with the two-strokes still out there running.  My neighbor has one that's in great condition.  Banshee was a racers' toy.  Meant to be ridden hard, put away wet, and rebuilt in between uses.  Repeat as desired. 




hiker88 said:


> I had a buddy with the 250 Quad Racer and that really changed our opinions though.


 
Former co-worker of mine is a freak for those old two-stroke 'zuki's.  Especially the LTZ250 aka. QuadRacer 250.  He built the snot out of one 5 or 6 years ago, my KFX400 (stock) couldn't keep up with with it in top gear.  Trails were a different story.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 3, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Too good to be true? Grandpa always said if it sounds too goo to be true, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Flag that.  It's a Scam!


----------

